# Oil spitting from exhaust- Yanmar 2210B



## CombatDiver92 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have a Yanmar 2210B tractor and it recently started spitting oil from the exhaust. This started recently while i was under load with my Bush Hog. I changed the oil about 20 hours ago, new fuel filter, oil filter and air filter. I am running a little low on oil but have added to fix that issue. What are the easy checks first (if any) before having to entertain the idea of checking injectors, etc... Would a Lucas oil treatment help or some type of oil additive? Thanks in advance. 

Th


----------



## Casemechanic (Jun 12, 2013)

First remove the engine filler cap on the valve rocker cover and see how much piston ring blowby is building up pressure in your crankcase. With engine running put your hand over the filler cap hole and you should not be able to feel any pressure build up against your hand. If you find there is pressure remove your engine breather screen, it could be blocked. Next thing to do if you still have oil spitting and excessive crankcase pressure, get the engine at operating temperature and see if the oil only spits from the exhaust when decelerating after load like going over a hill in second gear. If it only spits on deceleration your exhaust valve guides are worn and you may only need a cylinder valve service. A local engine machining shop can give you pricing on this work and probably supply all the gaskets and parts needed.
The next thing to check would be to remove the exhaust manifold, start the engine again have it at operating temperature and hold a sheet of newspaper up near the exhaust for a couple of seconds. This will determine which number cylinder is slobbering oil, again if there is oil coming from one of the exhaust ports, you will need to remove the cylinder head and sump oil pan to remove the piston from the cylinder which is leaking. You could have broken piston rings or a score in the bore. I hope this gives you some insite as to what to check for. Yanmar engines are very reliable engines and normally don't give to many problems.
Good luck


----------



## CombatDiver92 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I will try to start troubleshooting this weekend and let you know.


----------

